# Ga-Li Pups Available



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Like everyone else here, I love looking at breeder's pages and seeing all of the cute puppies. I'm not looking for one for myself, but I still like to look anyway! I was at Ga-Li's site and saw that she has some about 6 months and some around 1 year available because she was holding them for show, but that they haven't been able to show since being in FL. So, some beautiful show potentials are being sold to pet homes. I thought this would be a great opportunity for those looking for some pups that are a bit older. I know Aimee's adorable Lily and Bentley are from her, and she's spoken very highly of this breeder. Enjoy the pictures!









Ga-Li Maltese Puppies


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Aren't they gorgeous? Any idea what their price ranges are?


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

My maltese came from good breeders (Phlicks and Ta-jon) but I would still love to have a Ga-Li puppy from Phyllis and Joe. Once I get moved into my new house I'm gonna work on it..........


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Sooo







cute.
Im scared for them on that tile counter!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

They are soo cute!! I hope somebody is able to get one from SM so we can all see it!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

On occasions like this, I'm glad we live on the other side of this planet!









They sure are heartbreakers!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww they are so cute.


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

That's right, Lily and Bentley are from Ga-Li. We could not be happier with them. They still have perfect coats and are really as close to standard as you can get. Don't worry, Phyllis is standing right there with them on the counter I can assure you. There are a few pictures we have of ours at various ages before they came home and one is on the same counter. I would post pictures here but I have to renew my subscription, I never learned how to do picture hosting.
Aimee


----------

